# Mini lop needs a new home



## lunar (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunatly, I need to find a new home for Lupin, my chocolate otter mini lop buck. I am not interested in any payment for him, but he MUST go to a five star home with either access to a large run or an enclosed garden and preferably to live with another rabbit. He is unneutered so will need to be neutered and paired with a neutered male or an entire female (or neutered female). He is a year and a half old.

The reason I am looking for a new home for him is because I have not got the time to provide for him whilst i am away at university, and although he is looked after while I am away, it isnt fair for him to be cooped up in a hutch on his own. As such, he is a little bit skittish in the hutch but once he is out he will sit quite happily for a cuddle. He may be better in a home as a pet for adults, rather than children. He should also make an excellent house rabbit, and should be easy to litter-train as he is neat and tidy in the hutch and always uses the same corner as a toilet. He is slightly on the large size for a mini lop so should be happy to be paired with small to medium sized rabbits quite happily.

I am situated just outside of Manchester. If you can provide him with a permanent loving home please contact me. Also I will be asking some questions to interested parties so please do not be offended, I just want the best home for him.

I have attached a recent pic of him lounging in the back garden (if it works!).


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

He is a lovely looking bunny and would be perfect for my bunny but I am looking for a neutered male. 

I hope you find an excellent home for him. As you are offering him for free I would make sure you ask lots and lots of questions to potential owners. If you find this too stressful then a rescue centre would find him a good home so dont be worried to take him there. 

Good luck finding him a new home, hes beautiful!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh he's gorgeous...
I'm sure he would make a lovely boyfriend for my Lily..
Lily is a neutered mini lop doe.
When are you needing him to go to his new home??
I would love to have him, so any questions, feel free to ask.. PM me if you like 

Oh and welcome to pet forums btw


----------



## lunar (May 4, 2009)

Thankyou for the welcome!

Dont worry, I fully intend on vetting homes properly before he goes anywhere. I am in no rush to rehome him and would rather do it privately than through a rescue so I can keep in touch with his new owners and keep track of how he is doing. 

Sarah I will PM you now.


----------



## lunar (May 4, 2009)

Also I am away without internet access for a week or so, so if anybody is interested please PM me and i will get back to you as soon as i can. thanks


----------



## lunar (May 4, 2009)

He is still looking for a new home!!


----------

